

Best way to pull in news to my app. Theoretically.  - ryanshaun

I&#x27;m thinking of making an app which pulls in various news items from different publishers.<p>The app would display a list of news items that are to do with education. so would pull from BBC education, guardian and various other sources I could find I deem good for the users.<p>Simply, whats the best way to the news items in terms, of speed, load and efficiency?<p>Maybe RSS, some sort of API?<p>Please excuse my lack of knowledge on this, I plan to know more in the near future with a bit of help.<p>FYI it will be an android mobile app
======
yaur
RSS and ATOM. An API (if they provide one) is an option, but stay away from
screen-scraping as it will make your solution brittle and put you on shakier
legal ground.

------
j3andidier
RSS is always a good first option. Also look into XPATH for sites without RSS
or an API.

